# How to color age Robert Dean white tires



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 23, 2019)

Easy method to color age Robert Dean smooth white tires.


*Steps*

Clean The tire thoroughly before dyeing it, with a powdered dishwasher detergent, mixed in hot water...
Heat enough water for submerging your tire...
Add medium brown fabric dye to hot water at the proper ratio. ...
Soak the tire object for 1-2 hours...
Boil the water as a faster alternative...
Remove the tire from the dye mixture and wash it.


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 24, 2019)

do you have a before and after picture ?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 24, 2019)

Sorry, not yet.
I have them in storage, but hope to get to them in January. Post them when I get them mounted. I’m using 1-1/2” x 28” smooth white single tube tires on 30” x 1-1/2” Stutzman rims.
I’m thinking about building a tire stretcher by using 1-1/4” plywood, the same diameter as the rim, split in two pieces, with hand-cranked metal stretcher, after the tires are heated in a hot box.
Here is the stretcher.


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 31, 2019)

I did not have any real problems stretching my Dean tires on a 30 inch rim warmed them in the sun on a hot day


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 31, 2019)

Good to know. Please post a photo of your wheel.
Thanks!
I’m going to build a hot box, with a heat gun attachment and see how that works.


----------

